# What Is Your Maintenance Calories



## KataMaStEr (Aug 1, 2004)

Curious what everyone maintenance calories are. Post sex,weight, height and age also please. 

Mantainance cals: 4500 (20/50/30)
Sex: Male
Weight: 267lbs
Height: 6'4
Age: 18


----------



## JoeR. (Aug 1, 2004)

Dayam I wish I could eat that much and only maintain weight.  I maintenance cals are like 2300 

Stats:
Male
155lbs
5'5"
18


----------



## Jodi (Aug 1, 2004)

Me too.

My maintenance is 1800


----------



## sara (Aug 1, 2004)

What's my maintenance?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 1, 2004)

Can't say for sure but pretty damn close to mine.


----------



## atherjen (Aug 2, 2004)

2000-2200


----------



## trHawT (Aug 2, 2004)

My maint. is around 2,500 cal.

Male
25
142 lbs.
5'5 1/2" - 5'6"


----------



## KataMaStEr (Aug 2, 2004)

lol how come the ladies are the ones to always not post their age, weight or height


----------



## KataMaStEr (Aug 2, 2004)

JoeR. said:
			
		

> Dayam I wish I could eat that much and only maintain weight.



Sometimes I wish it was less, on busy days I find it hard to eat as much as I usually do to maintain. Hard but not impossible.


----------



## kvyd (Aug 2, 2004)

Heh I need to figure out what maintainence is for me I can lose and gain, but holding one fixed point is next too impossible.


----------



## rjr5353 (Aug 2, 2004)

5'11" - 26 - 160 ILBS.
2200 Cals.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 2, 2004)

around 1800
 Just for Kata 
5'0 
24 years old
around 100 lbs. or something
 At one point though, my maintenance was around 2,500 calories. It was nice.


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Aug 2, 2004)

my maintenance cals are 3400-3500. (35-45-20). 
sex: male
weight: 237
height: 6'5
age:17


----------



## KataMaStEr (Aug 2, 2004)

kvyd said:
			
		

> Heh I need to figure out what maintainence is for me I can lose and gain, but holding one fixed point is next too impossible.




  It took me three weeks to get it right.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Aug 2, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> around 1800
> Just for Kata
> 5'0
> 24 years old
> ...



 Now THATS what I'm talking about. Somebody had to do it.   




I don???t know how someone can keep their sanity with just 1800 calories a day.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 2, 2004)

3200-3500
Male
21
197Lbs.
5'8"


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 2, 2004)

KataMaStEr said:
			
		

> I don???t know how someone can keep their sanity with just 1800 calories a day.



Ya, but I'm only 5 feet tall.


----------



## atherjen (Aug 2, 2004)

> At one point though, my maintenance was around 2,500 calories. It was nice.



ditto.. its unreal the amount of calories I used to consume in highschool.... then again those are the advantages of being a very active athlete... more food


----------



## aztecwolf (Aug 2, 2004)

Male
24
5'11"
165 lbs.
2700-3000


----------



## aztecwolf (Aug 2, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Ya, but I'm only 5 feet tall.


damn shorty


----------



## KataMaStEr (Aug 2, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> ditto.. its unreal the amount of calories I used to consume in highschool.... then again those are the advantages of being a very active athlete... more food



Ahhh high school sports, during the football seasons I always ate like a pig (basically all carbs) and still always lost weight. I would end up 10-15lbs lighter by the end and gained it all back like a week later. Always left home at 7:00 AM to pick up my girlfriend and from there to school, 8:30 AM school start, 3:15 school over, 3:45 PM on the field to begin stretch lines, 6:45PM off the field, 7:30 PM TKD, 9:30 PM TKD over. I would get home at about 10:00-10:30 PM just about every day. I don???t know how did I do that for so long, crazy I tell you that but I would do it all over again.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 2, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Me too.
> 
> My maintenance is 1800



Curious.  If your maintensace cals are that low, how low do you go when cutting??


----------



## Jodi (Aug 2, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Curious.  If your maintensace cals are that low, how low do you go when cutting??


When I'm Carb Cycling it ranges from 1000-2200 depending upon the day for a weekly caloric deficit.  If I'm just doing a daily plan with the same ratios then I go about 1300 - 1500 depending upon how fast I want to lose.  However, I probably won't ever cut again not doing carb cycling.  Carb cycling makes it very easy to cut because once every few days you eat all the healthy carbs you want


----------



## Spottieottie (Aug 3, 2004)

Ok 
Male
195
6'0
around 3,000
I'm supposed to be at this point with maintenance calories.  If I don't eat this most of the time is it weird that I am not losing any weight?
With school, work and school work how am I supposed to consume so many calories in a day?  I know there is weight gainer but what else does everybody eat?
does it necessarily have to be healthy for you or do you just eat everything in sight?
Any help would be much appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Aug 3, 2004)

male
175
5' 10 1/2"
about 2850 cals.

i start to see big gains once im pushing 3700 cals/day


----------



## KataMaStEr (Aug 3, 2004)

Spottieottie said:
			
		

> Ok
> Male
> 195
> 6'0
> ...



Yup it can get hard to get all your cals some days, especially when you have school. I used to bring raw oats in a plastic bag to school and during class eat them little by little. And for lunch I use to bring my own, sometimes chicken, beef, rice, spaghetti, tuna sandwich, other times brought some protein powder got some milk from the lunch line and made my protein shake. Talk to your teachers, they may let your eat in class before it starts or before the bell. Out of my 6 teachers only my English IV teacher didn???t let me. She was a biatch like that with everyone.  She only caught me once and sent me to the deans office, too bad for her it was my defensive football coach who was there and I just stayed at his office until the class was over  Get creative it really is much easier than you think when you get into the habit.


----------



## Spottieottie (Aug 4, 2004)

Hey, thanks a lot. I never thought of oats.  It probably would be pretty hard to choke that down but I don't eat food for taste a lot of the time.  Damn she sent you to the dean's office?!?!  That brings me back to grade school and high school except it was a principal.  I'll figure something out.  I still have a month until school starts.  Thanks again


----------



## KataMaStEr (Aug 4, 2004)

Yup the oats do leave you mouth dry so make sure you have a water bottle to drink from every now and then. Also, you can get two or three zip lock bags put a serving of protein in each, you can also mix in dextrose or maltodextrin for extra carbs before you leave for school. Put it in your pocket, ask your teacher permission to go to the bathroom take your water bottle with you and make your protein shake during that time (make sure it???s something like a Gatorade bottle so it???s easier to put the protein in, you don???t want one of those normal water bottles or your spill more protein on the outside that what you???re going to get in.) I know how school is. I also though it was impossible to eat during school once. I was wrong.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Aug 4, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> When I'm Carb Cycling it ranges from *1000*-2200 depending upon the day for a weekly caloric deficit.  I



Don't do that again, I almost pass out when I read that


----------



## Jodi (Aug 4, 2004)

At 5'1" and 125lbs my cals will be significantly lower than someone like yourself while cutting


----------



## aztecwolf (Aug 4, 2004)

KataMaStEr said:
			
		

> Don't do that again, I almost pass out when I read that


yeah that's crazy, i almost eat that within 30 minutes of waking up


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 4, 2004)

Height: 6'0"
Weight: 185
BF%: 9-10%
Age: 19

While cutting I was eating about 2300 calories per day.  I lost 1.5-2 pounds per week.  I'm up to about 2800 right now, gradually getting back to bulking.  I estimate maintenance calories to be about 3000 per day.


----------

